# Fuel for Smoking



## smokeydrewsky (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone... I'm trying to guage the best or most commonly used practices for fuel used in smoking. This is more just out of curiousity and to get a feel for the general composition of this crowd. 

Thanks for participating! 
-Andy-


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

RO lump as the main fuel,  Wood chunks for the flavor.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Maple Leaf or Basques lump with hunks of wood for extra flavour. Once in a while I'll do something on my gasser with maple wood chips in the smoker box.


----------



## ohm (Apr 15, 2010)

I choose Charcoal + Wood but tend to mix it up.  I like using pure wood but I do go through a good amount making the coals and heck making a fire is fun.  The price of lump is a bit high in this area and I only like lump that is real wood and not scraps of construction material.  So over all I would say Wood>Charcoal + Wood>Lump + Wood.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 15, 2010)

I have found that for my UDS RO lump works the best, lasts the longest, is easiest to control the temps, and has the least amount of ash. A 10 lb bag seems to last twice as long as a bag of Kingsford.


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 15, 2010)

What he said.  With cherry being my all-around wood...maybe some oak or hickory added in depending on whats smokin.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Electricity and wood chunks - Apple - Pecan - Cherry - Hickory so far


----------



## jpp (Apr 15, 2010)

i havent done much smoking be for but what i have done was elec/wood chips. i have an old lil chief and have only tried hickory and applewood.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 15, 2010)

RO lump plus wood.  Usually Pecan, sometimes Hickory.


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 15, 2010)

I use ONLY wood. And what Is left after a cook is placed in a place it's own and I use it for my lump cache.Cheaper and I don't get a bag of dust!!!And charcoal brickettes-'forget about it'.I have to breathe Petrol -by- products, I don't want to have to eat them too!!!


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 15, 2010)

Electricity and wood chunks, along with charcoal for that little bit more of a smoke-ring I sometimes get is what I prefer most of the time.


----------



## rickw (Apr 16, 2010)

I like burning all wood the best. Second would be briquettes and wood in the WSM.


----------



## caveman (Apr 16, 2010)

I am a charcoal & lump man.  The wood is for the smokey flavor.


----------



## mgnorcal (Apr 16, 2010)

Electric with lump, and wood chunks as needed for smoke.
Convenient and gives great flavor and smoke ring.


----------



## ddave (Apr 16, 2010)

I use Kingsford Comp and wood in the UDS and propane and wood in the SnP.

Although I may have to do a charcoal smoke in the SnP one of these days for old times sake. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## hemi (Apr 17, 2010)

Charcoal and walnut works for us...


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 17, 2010)

I always run straight wood, sometimes use a chimney of lump to get things go'n. I also burn wood in my WSM, just gotta chunk it up more, but works great.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 17, 2010)

to bad I can not vote twice, I have a propane smoker at my house, but at my sons house a charcoal smoker


----------



## r 12 (Apr 18, 2010)

Start off with white oak and then mix oak and hickory


----------



## ellymae (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a lump and wood chunk kind of gal if we are talking about the Egg. When it comes to the Klose it's all wood.


----------



## lvrgsp (Apr 18, 2010)

Charcoal and wood for me.....I have been real impressed with the Stubbs charcoal as of late...I will use a bag of RO lump on occasion..


----------



## rickw (Apr 18, 2010)

+1 on the Stubbs, love it. Stubbs is my go to charcoal now.


----------



## vince (Apr 19, 2010)

Lump and wood, Mostly wood,


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Good Lump with some mixed in fruit wood chunks for me and the 5 assorted cookers.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 28, 2010)

Use charcoal an wood chunks fer the drums.  Works great an perty reasonable.

Course when I use the gosm, it's a gasser an some wood chunks an briqs.  Course, it's feelin perty neglected most a the time.


----------



## richlife (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm a newbie and I just voted propane + wood because that's what I have.  I'm interested in smoking and potentially a WSM and my researches led me here.  Fascinating group with lots of great info.  Rich


----------



## walle (Apr 30, 2010)

Chipped oak for me - I have no choice!  Then chunks of hickory/apple/peach for more/different/better flavor.


----------



## bikeman59 (May 7, 2010)

I've had my Big Baby smoker for almost a year now and have only used lump and wood.  I use the lump to start the fire, them pretty much use wood for the rest of the smoke.

I just finished my second smoker - a mini reverse flow.  So far, all I've used in it was Stubbs charcoal for heat and oak wood for flavor.  It has worked out really well.  

I'm going to smoke up 3 yard birds in it Sunday for Ma's day and will use the Stubbs/oak method.  This is my first attempt at smoking birds, but I think it will be OK!


----------



## phillet (May 7, 2010)

lump charcoal and wood here


----------



## andy seaver (May 9, 2010)

i use kingsford bricks to get started then add in small sticks of hickory and oak.  I am somewhat required to use kingsford. my brother works there in the Belle, Mo plant.  On the up side, i get it for FREE!  I have found bricks alone don't keep the heat high enough in my homebuilt rig.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 19, 2010)

Another RO lump and wood,usually hickory from a bag but I've got some oak, maple and cherry seasoning in the backyard.


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

I have been using the Publix lump ($4.79 a bag)...

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag88.htm


...and just purchased a bag of Stubbs and RO yesterday. 


My go-to is Kingsford, but I the past couple days I have been trying the Publix lump and seeing how hot it burns/lasts compared to the Kingsford. 



I only use the Kingsford because it's a little cheaper down here. For $1.50 more or so, depending on what I'm buying, I can get about 12lbs more of Kingsford (double pack about $8), which is why I use it.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 17, 2010)

I like Ozark lump real well. RO works too. I haven't setteled on a favorite smoking wood yet. They all are great I think? I guess I use hickory most though?


----------



## jeremymillrood (Nov 12, 2010)

Just noticed this thread, I've been primarily using well seasoned oak for fuel that I start with a chimney full of lump charcoal.  I get the Cowboy brand from Ace Hardware.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 12, 2010)

lump coal as a base, hot charcoal dumped over top, and wood chunks or chips for flavor, depending on what im smoking


----------



## wildrooster (Jun 5, 2011)

I've got wood     and that's what i use oak don't ya know


----------



## los bombero (Feb 6, 2016)

My best tip to get smoke started immediately is to throw in handfuls of pistachio shells.


----------



## bekellog81 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lump charcoal and usually hickory and maple


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 10, 2016)

Combo of charcoal and wood.  Wood type I used depends on what sounds good at the time but hickory is my go to.


----------

